# Wtf?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I have no idea what this guy is talking about...
YouTube - Good Dog Food - Bad Dog Food


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

He must have found some magic mushrooms while hiking with Daniel ahahahaha He did say TOTW is good for Daniel:biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> He must have found some magic mushrooms while hiking with Daniel ahahahaha He did say TOTW is good for Daniel:biggrin:


danielle not daniel lol]

you made danielle a guy


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm a little out of it, just drove 6 hours, guess i'll goto sleep ahahahaahaha


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

ummm..... okay? That was very odd. lol


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

The technique he's using is kinesiology or muscle testing.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

My apologies to anyone I may offend, but this guy seems off his rocker.
Fingers slip... fingers strong... it's all about what you're deciding to do. 
Whack job.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

This gives me ideas for a video of my own...


----------



## shepgirl (Oct 10, 2010)

Could I please have that 7 minutes of my life back??
I'm making the connection..... Strong!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So my connection to my dogs raw food was weak.. so dispite his shiny coat and lots of energy, it's bad? Hahaha


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

What. A. Freaking. Nutcase.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't make fun of this guy, he's in spiritual harmony with Danielle's physical and spiritual nutritional needs. I'm just kidding, I probably saw a total of 10 seconds of the video and concluded he's a whack job.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't even know what to say..... :/


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> I don't even know what to say..... :/


I think the appropiate term would be, "huh?".


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This guy seems so calm and relaxed. Ok what's his physician perscription drugs LOL? I could not get past the part after he tapped the bags and put his fingers like the #8 and Daniel liked the first one but not the second one. At that point,I needed the drugs he's on to get through the whole conversation, so I can be calm and relaxed to watch this Crazy Idiot! But such a waste !!! Wow what some people won't do to put their face on U tube! I wish Joel McHale on The soup did U tube cutups haha! :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> My apologies to anyone I may offend, but this guy seems off his rocker.
> Fingers slip... fingers strong... it's all about what you're deciding to do.
> Whack job.


while he is a little out there...there are 2 things we must give him credit for.....

1- he is more knowledgeable than 90 percent of the general population when it comes to dog nutrition..evident by the words he speaks...and danielles conditioning
2- danielle looks gorgeous in my eyes


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags said:


> This guy seems so calm and relaxed. Ok what's his physician perscription drugs LOL? I could not get past the part after he tapped the bags and put his fingers like the #8 and Daniel liked the first one but not the second one. At that point,I needed the drugs he's on to get through the whole conversation, so I can be calm and relaxed to watch this Crazy Idiot! But such a waste !!! Wow what some people won't do to put their face on U tube! I wish Joel McHale on The soup did U tube cutups haha! :wink:


daniel =p......


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> while he is a little out there...there are 2 things we must give him credit for.....
> 
> 1- he is more knowledgeable than 90 percent of the general population when it comes to dog nutrition..evident by the words he speaks...and danielles conditioning
> 2- danielle looks gorgeous in my eyes


JK, right? He said you can't tell the quality of a dog food by reading the bag...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> while he is a little out there...there are 2 things we must give him credit for.....
> 
> 1- he is more knowledgeable than 90 percent of the general population when it comes to dog nutrition..evident by the words he speaks...and danielles conditioning
> 2- danielle looks gorgeous in my eyes


You thinking his dog is pretty does not make him any less of a whacko. 
:biggrin:
That, and he said Evo, Wellness, solid gold, and Innova all make Danielle "weak" yet... chicken soup makes her strong?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

whaaaaat??!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I think this guy has it all figured out. No more research, no more reading, no more guessing, no more confusion. Just strong/weak. You fingers do all the work. I like that. :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> daniel =p......


my spelling woahs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> JK, right? He said you can't tell the quality of a dog food by reading the bag...


well i stil think hes mroe knowledgeable at pet food than the average eprson.

1-he knows pet foods ar killing our pets
2- he knows there is a need to look for better foods.
3-even if its by some delusioned method he feeds healthwise which is decent, and totw also.


CorgiPaws said:


> You thinking his dog is pretty does not make him any less of a whacko.
> :biggrin:
> That, and he said Evo, Wellness, solid gold, and Innova all make Danielle "weak" yet... chicken soup makes her strong?


well i just mean, what hes doing seems to be working for her. yeah, I guess you're right about him saying those foods were weak,although to be honest sometimes the good foods are weak for some pets. some pets do horribly on evo or orijen.(said evo so i dont pick on orijen)

also im pretty sure he said chicken soup was weak =p misinformation =p


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't been able to stop imitating that dude since I watched the video this morning. I think I'm driving my boyfriend and dogs cRaZy!

"This coffee table makes Romeo weak."

"This cat toy, now make the connection, makes Frankie strong."


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh man.
I just watched this today.

Weak.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Little late watching but wow, that guy is crazy.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This Dove Chocolate, now make the connection, makes Annie Strong.

wait, what?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> This Dove Chocolate, now make the connection, makes Annie Strong.
> 
> wait, what?


i smell a lawsuit


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Poor Danielle. She just looked humiliated to have the fact that she belonged to a nut job broadcasted for the whole world to see.

You're right, though RC. She was super cute.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That was a waste of my life that I will never get back :frown:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

These torn socks on my bed
make my dogs...
Strong!

Wait, whaat!?!

Edit: Didn't mean to copy anyone, I look back and it's a bit similar to a few posts xD


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hahahaha, this guy is just nuts.


----------

